# Southgate Opera presents The Gipsy Baron



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Southgate Opera

Southgate Opera is one of the premier amateur opera groups in the London, with nearly fifty years of continuous productions. The season typically sees a light opera/operetta in February, with a more serious opera in June. Performances are presented at Wyllyotts Theatre, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire

I will be performing as the villain in the upcoming fully staged and orchestrated production of J. Strauss II's The Gipsy Baron (sung in English, adapted and arranged by Ronald Hanmer, new libretto by Phil Park and Conrad Carter, lyrics by Phil Park, amateur performances given by arrangement with Josef Weinberger Ltd.)

The run consists of five performances from Wednesday 19th - Saturday 22nd February 2014. It would be fantastic to see some TC members in the audience.

The next production is The Tales of Hoffmann by Offenbach, in June 2014.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

One of the famous numbers, Zsupan (the self important pig-breeder-come-mayor) explains his work and love of pigs:


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for reminding me of that, I hadn't heard it in years.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

You're welcome, it's packed full of tunes. Here's another favourite:




The gipsy girl, Saffi, sings of the loyalty of gipsies to their friends.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent run of this production ended Saturday night. Here is the cast immediately following the final curtain call:








Next show is Tales of Hoffmann, 19th - 21st June.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats on being promoted from the chorus Matt! Looks like an impressive production.


----------

